# Coming of age, first love YA novel ~Forever Mine~



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello everyone:

Just wanted to share my debut Novel for kindle* Forever Mine * by Elizabeth Reyes:

Remember your first love? The butterflies? The extreme emotions? The agony of your first heartache? Here is the blurb:

*Seventeen-year old Sarah's life is turned upside down when her single mom is sent to jail. She's forced to move, leaving behind everything she's ever known, including her best friend Sydney. Lost and bitter in a new school, her one goal is to save money and move back home. Then she meets Angel Moreno.

Enigmatic but gorgeous, Angel is almost too good to be true. Except for one thing, his archaic belief that guys and girls can never be "just friends". The problem? Sarah's best friend Sydney is not a girl.

With their unexpected romance intensifying to places neither ever experienced, how long can Sarah keep Angel in the dark? And how will he react when the truth finally comes out? .*

The link is on my signature. If you do read, please come back and tell me what you think! Thanks in advance! 

Elizabeth


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Elizabeth, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _A new post that starts a new thread, when you already have one for a given book, may be deleted._

--While we encourage you to respond to member posts, you may not make back-to-back posts that are less than 7 days apart. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must, again, wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _"Premature" posts may be deleted._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here, in whole or in part, as they are easy to find via a link to your Amazon book page. (You may post the link.) Similarly, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello again. Haven't been here in a while. Almost forgot about this post. Please check out my Young adult novel Forever Mine now on sale for only $1.99!! Happy reading everyone! Have a safe and spooky Holloween! 

Eli


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello and happy holidays to everyone. Just wanted to announce that in the spirit of the holiday shopping season my novel Forever Mine is once again on sale for only $.99 cnts. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Sheesh took me forever to find this thread!

Any how just wanted share my latest review since I haven't updated this in over a month!

Night Owl Reviews has given Forever Mine a 5 Star "Top Pick" review.

What they said:



> I can't even begin to express how much I loved this book. I read the whole thing in less than one day. In fact, it was nearly five o'clock in the morning when I finished, it was that good.


For the entire review visit. http://www.nightowlteen.com/nor/Reviews/Kiki-reviews-Forever-Mine-by-Elizabeth-Reyes.aspx


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Haven't updated in months. Just thought I'd share a excerpt of Forever Mine

The set up for this scene: This is the morning after Sarah's first night out with Angel Moreno. He's already called her first thing in the morn and asked to see her again. She's getting ready and has a conversation with her step cousin Valerie regarding her relationship with her best friend Sydney back home and Angel's possible reaction to knowing her best friend is a guy.

Sarah couldn't remember the last time she'd felt so alive. Standing under the shower with the warm water running over her body she thought of Angel, as she lathered herself and smiled.

The past year had been all but hell, and the past two months had been worst, with Sydney having to drag her out of her funk every time. But now she felt jubilant. It scared her a little. She was still very aware of the fact that this was Angel. The Angel she'd heard so much about. But he said he was looking forward to getting to know her. He sounded so sincere, and his kisses, God those kisses. Just thinking about them sent shivers all over.

Sydney's call woke her up just after seven, and they talked until Angel called. He knew she was going out last night for the first time since she'd been out here, and was anxious to see how it went. Sarah told him everything, not wanting to leave anything out, especially about the kissing. Sydney hadn't been surprised at all that Angel was interested in Sarah and was happy she sounded so excited, but warned her to take it slow.

She got out of the shower and dressed. She went back in the restroom to get her blow dryer and ran into Valerie, still in her sleep clothes, a long t-shirt and basketball shorts. "Where are you going so early?"

Sarah's cheeks reddened. "Angel is picking me up." She tried not to smile too big.

Valerie's jaw dropped and eyes popped wide open. "He is?"

Sarah nodded, smiling sheepishly. She grabbed the blow dryer and started back to her room with Valerie in tow. "Oh my God, you're so lucky! Was that who called so early this morning?"

Sarah stopped at her bed and looked through her purse. She didn't want to make a big deal out of it. The more she made out of this, the harder it would be if she turned out to be Angel's flavor of the week. A faint haze of pain sunk in. But she knew it was a definite possibility.

"No, that was Sydney," she said. "Angel called while I was on the line with him."

Valerie rolled her eyes. Sarah knew what Valerie thought of Sydney. She'd never actually met him but she didn't understand their friendship. "There's no way that guy is not in love with you," she'd said, many times.

Sarah also knew Valerie resented the fact that she had preferred, literally begged to stay in Flagstaff with him and his family, rather than come and live with Valerie and her Aunt. Even now, she talked more and was closer to him than she'd ever been with Valerie.

Valerie plopped on Sarah's bed. "Are you gonna tell Angel about Sydney?"

"I already did." She left out the part about Angel referring to Sydney as a _she_ this morning, and the fact that she hadn't corrected him.

Valerie's eyebrows shot up in surprise, "Really? What did he say?"

Sarah made a face. "Valerie, we hung out one night; you honestly think he cares?"

"I'm telling you, guys are territorial."

She shrugged. "Well, territorial or not, I'm not his girlfriend -"

"Yet," Valerie interrupted. "We'll see what he thinks of Sydney once you two get serious."

Sarah felt something tighten in her chest. She thought about how he'd gotten right to the subject of Jesse when they got to the beach. How stone faced he'd turned when she told him she'd gone out with him. But with Sydney it was totally different. He'd have to understand.

"What makes you so sure we'll be getting serious? You, yourself said he'd never had a girlfriend. Why would he want one now?"

It was almost a rhetorical question. She didn't really want to hear the answer. Valerie was ruining this for her. It was way too soon to start worrying about what Angel would think about her relationship with Sydney.

She'd given it some thought when she realized Angel had assumed Syd was a girl. But she pushed it to the back of her mind. She'd cross that bridge when she came to it. At the moment, she wasn't even sure she'd ever have to.

Valerie made herself comfortable against the headboard. "It's the way he was with you last night, Sarah. I've never seen him act like that before. He's never been one for public displays of affection. But last night it was so obvious he wanted everyone to see you were with him."

Sarah tried to hide her exhilaration.

"I'm just saying," Valerie continued. "If you were like me, I wouldn't worry about it. Just tell him all about Sydney and if he walks, oh well, too bad for him, on to the next. But you're not like me. You're sweet, sensitive little Sarah. And I saw the way you looked at him last night too, missy. You're already falling for him. So, unless you want troubles, you should start weaning Sydney off your everlasting devotion."

The butterflies in Sarah's stomach stirred, threatening to take off in a wild spin. Sarah walked back to her purse, eyeing Valerie. She put her make up on silently. She hardly wore any, so it didn't take very long. She was about to respond to Valerie's observation, when her phone rang, making her jump. Valerie smiled eagerly.

"Is it him?

Sarah looked at the caller ID and nodded. Valerie flew off the bed and ran over to Sarah's side, leaning in to try and hear him. Sarah looked at her and giggled. She flipped the phone open and answered.

Sarah gave him the directions with Valerie glued to her side the whole time. When she hung up Valerie groaned. "God, he even sounds hot. I swear you are so lucky!"

Sarah tried to play it cool, but the swarm in her stomach had spun out of control. She'd barely had enough time to absorb what had happened the night before, and now he was on his way to pick her up again. She smiled at Valerie and hurried to finish herself up.

She filled her aunt in on her plans, and gathered her purse together. He drove a white mustang. She could tell it was an older model but it was still nice. She looked out the window and watched him get out of the car. He wore dark carpenter jeans and a long sleeve gray crewneck shirt that hugged his chest perfectly.

"I'm leaving!" she yelled at no one in particular and walked out to meet him.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Eli, it sounds great--and Angel sounds like, well yummy!  I remember my first love.  Those wonderful first kisses that made you feel like you could walk on clouds.  Great excerpt.


Linda


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, Linda! Next time my excerpt will be a bit shorter..    *sigh* first love... we ALL have those memories we wish we could SO relive...


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Eli--

I gotta say I really like your cover!


Dana


----------



## Samantha Fury (Jan 20, 2011)

I know how hard you worked on this cover and I think you picked the right one.  It looks really good and I know you will freak when you hold that book in your hand and see how good it really looks in person.

Good luck
Samantha Fury


----------



## Edie Ramer (Jul 2, 2010)

This excerpt made me remember what it was like to be a young teenager. I'm so glad I don't have to go through that again! But you captured the emotion perfectly in Forever Mine. Great job!


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys. Yep I'm finally happy with the cover. 

Funny everyone says either they're happy they don't have to go through this part of their lives again or they really wish they could relive it... I'm kind of torn in between. The butterflies were so wonderful... *sigh* but the heart ache OMG... starting to relive with my teens already. No fun!  

In other news. Got another 5 star review today. =)


----------



## Samantha Fury (Jan 20, 2011)

Eli if I could go back again, with the knowledge that I know now I'd do it in a heart beat.  I'd find my husband  and go back and be his high school sweet heart.  I could go to his games and watch 
him play football.  It would be great fun!

I do love my sweetheart.

Samantha Fury


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

@Sam you know I started writing this story when I _was_ in high school. If I could go back I might've made Angel a vampire and Sydney a werewolf! lol J/K! They're perfect just the way they are.


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Another excerpt. Kept it shorter this time. Enjoy and please comment. 

The set up: Sarah is still trying to wrap her mind around the idea that popular school jock Angel Morena has shown interest in her. So his request on this impromptu romantic picnic comes as a huge surprise.


“Come here,” he held out his hand, smiling, “I promise I’ll try to control myself.”

She lay down facing him, propping herself on her elbow and smiled. He rolled off one of his elbows to face her, and took a deep breath.

“Sarah, I hope this doesn’t sound too crazy, but I like you a lot.” He stopped to kiss her fingers. “It’s insane, I just met you but I feel like I could spend every minute with you… if you’d let me.”

Sarah stared, gulping hard. Her heart was swelling by the milliseconds. Was she dreaming? She didn’t want to blink, she was afraid he’d disappear. He didn’t wait for a response. Instead, he went on, staring right at her.

“Last night, you said you didn’t have a boyfriend. I know it’s way too soon for that. You don’t know anything about me. I know I have no right to ask you this, but,” he paused. “You said you’re only gonna be here a short while… so, would it be too much to ask that until then we have an agreement?”

“Agreement?” Sarah had a feeling what he was getting at, but she was done making an ass of herself. She wanted absolute clarity.

He cleared his throat and it was obvious he was uncomfortable. “I mean, would you be okay if we agreed to be exclusive, while you’re here?”

Sarah couldn’t believe it. She stared ahead but not at him, shaking her head subconsciously, trying to take it all in. When she focused back on him his expression had changed. “Is that a no?”

She shook her head even harder. “No.”

Angel sat up quickly. “Are you seeing someone?” His voice was almost a whisper.

Before she could say or do anything stupid again, she sat up to face him and she spoke right in his face “I like you too. I can’t even begin to tell you how much. Last night was the first night I’ve gone out since I’ve been here. It’s been a long time since I laughed that hard.”

Her expression turned more serious. Her next statement was a risk, but one she felt was necessary. “I don’t have a problem with not seeing anyone else Angel, but I know all about you, and your brothers, and your friends. I don’t know if you’ll be able keep up with your end of the bargain. I just don’t want to get hurt.”

She saw Angel’s eyes narrow and his lips press shut. He leaned forward and spoke with a bit of affliction. “You may think you know me but you have no idea. So, I’ll let the assumption slide this time. But if I say I’ll be exclusive, I mean it.”

As much as Sarah wanted to believe him, she was terrified. There’d been so many broken promises in her life, so many let downs. She couldn’t bear another one. He must’ve seen the look on her face.

“Sarah I don’t lie.” He was firm. “You can ask anyone that knows me, if it’s one thing you can count on, it’s my word.” 

The stab to her gut was deafening. How could she sit here and be such a hypocrite, when she herself wasn’t exactly being forthcoming? She smiled faintly then decided right then and there she would allow herself to be happy, very happy for the first time in too long. And then she was grinning from ear to ear. “Okay.”

He stared at her blankly. Then, as if it suddenly hit him, his grin matched hers. He put his hand behind her neck, pulling her gently closer to him. He groaned as his lips met hers and then pulled her down again with him.


Have a beautiful weekend everyone! 

Eli


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Sure--heat us up and don't give us enough to cool us off.  Love it.  Nice excerpt, Eli.


Linda


----------



## Samantha Fury (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally had time to read it all.  Makes  you want to grab the book and Angel.. LOL!! 

Thanks for sharing.

Samantha


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn (Aug 8, 2011)

I had to stop by, and *wave* to a fellow YA Romance author! Best of luck with your books (I'm new to Kindle Boards and just starting to check things out ... )!


----------

